# My friend wants a DE .50 for first gun...



## stunt23 (Jun 2, 2007)

So me my cousin and my friend are all getting licensed and will be going to the range once a week. None of us have ever owned a handgun before. I want a sig 226 my cousin wants a p99 and my crazy friend wants a Desert Eagle .50 cal.
I keep trying to talk him out of it and tell him to at least make that his second or third gun buy. I dont think he will enjoy it. What can I tell him to change his mind. I know I should let him be, if thats what he wants, but he only wants it cause its the biggest gun he can get. Any ideas


----------



## stevexd9 (May 10, 2007)

That will be nothing but a waste of time and money. If he has never shot a gun before after the first shot he will be anticipating the recoil too much to ever hit a target again... just my .02. There are tons of videos on youtube that show the recoil of that thing....

Plus the cost of the gun and ammo to shoot whould just be too much. No offense, but I think your friend should really do some research before he buys a gun.


----------



## SuperDave (May 19, 2007)

he can get a baby DE that comes in a 9mm, .40, or a .45 ACP. But that sig 226 is a good first gun imo.


----------



## bompa (Oct 26, 2006)

Best first gun should be a decent 22 lr..Learn that and then go to something bigger if you wish..Just remember that nothing will be as cheap to shoot as the 22 lr..


----------



## stunt23 (Jun 2, 2007)

I showed him the baby eagle, he wants no part of it. He is a smart guy and a very close friend of mine. I trust him fully, he just wont change his mind. I keep reminding him of the cost of ammo and how inaccurate it will be for a long time. And how there is almost no way to carry concealed. The weight is another thing I tell him about. What is it like 5lbs loaded? I tell him the same advise I read in every post... Go and shoot a bunch of guns and see what feels good. He has always done things to the extreme. We all got sport bikes, he got the hyabusa for his first. When we got cars he got a corvette. Is there anything I can say to him to help him not make this mistake?

Thanks for listening.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Some people have small penises and need to compensate. What can you do?

Does he play a lot of video games, too?


----------



## mvslay (May 6, 2007)

*You're a good friend for trying.*

My first handgun was a 9mm CZ 75(it came with hi-cap magazines, which were banned at the time were the #1 selling point). Recoil of that pistol was detrimental to my marksmanship. My next purchace was a Springfield compact .45, then two cheap pocket .22's(yeah, I know that was a waste), Then I purchased a Taurus Tracker in .357, then I bought a Kimber .45, then I bought a ruger .22 target pistol.

The day I bought the .22 Ruger is the day my pistol markmanship began to improve. And from that day the relative value of all myother pistol increased since my marksmanship beganto improve. The point of owning a small calibre pistol is not to compensate for not being able to handle recoil. The reason is you can concentrate on fundamental skills like trigger squeeze, breath control, sight picture/alignment. If you ever want to develop advanced shooting techniques then you have to master the fundamentals, and a good .22 is the right place to start. Muscle memory develops very quickly and it is extremely difficult to "unlearn".

I personally recommend a new hand gunner purchase a target .22 of some description and a .357 magnum revolver. The reason I advocate the .22 should be apparent from my previous pargraph. The .357 can fire cheap .38s for practice (relatively low recoil and expense) and 38 +p, or .357 for defense. So in that way the .357 is a weapon that can grow with the user's ability.


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

He's a lost cause from the sound of it.......... he will spend a LOT of money and then it will either become a safe queen or he will find he has to take a pretty good loss to re-sell it.
Some people just got to get bit in the ass before they stop turning their backs on a mean dog.....:buttkick:


----------



## KingAirDriver (Aug 13, 2006)

Mike Barham at Galco said:


> Some people have small penises and need to compensate. What can you do?
> 
> Does he play a lot of video games, too?


First off... LMFAO!!! :anim_lol::anim_lol::anim_lol::anim_lol:

Secondly, to compensate, I don't recommend cutting slots in the top of your wee-wee!!

Thirdly, Ummm....but....I _do_ play a lot of video games, so what are you saying?! :mrgreen:


----------



## Queeqeg (Apr 27, 2007)

stunt23 said:


> my crazy friend wants a Desert Eagle .50 cal.


that's cool..if that's what he wants he should buy it..it is his money


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Mike Barham at Galco said:


> Some people have small penises and need to compensate. What can you do?
> 
> Does he play a lot of video games, too?


:anim_lol::anim_lol::anim_lol::anim_lol::anim_lol:
ROTFLMAO:anim_lol::anim_lol::anim_lol::anim_lol:


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

KingAirDriver said:


> Thirdly, Ummm....but....I _do_ play a lot of video games, so what are you saying?!


I'm saying I've noticed a strong correlation between playing video games (HALO, SOCOM, Ghost Recon, etc.) with a desire for HK Mk. 23s, DEs, FiveseveNs, Beretta 93Rs and similar guns more suited to mall ninjas than serious shooters.

Of course, correlation is not necessarily causation. :mrgreen:


----------



## Chow Chow (Apr 20, 2007)

You are so accurate Mike! I own a Mk23 and i love to play video games.
By the way is it really true that the recoil of a 50AE DE is extremely bad? I have heard that the recoil of a 44 DE is comparable to an ordinary 9mm.


----------



## stevexd9 (May 10, 2007)

Chow Chow said:


> By the way is it really true that the recoil of a 50AE DE is extremely bad? I have heard that the recoil of a 44 DE is comparable to an ordinary 9mm.


Do a search on Youtube and see.  I've never shot one, but it look pretty bad to me.


----------



## Old Padawan (Mar 16, 2007)

Chow Chow said:


> You are so accurate Mike! I own a Mk23 and i love to play video games.
> By the way is it really true that the recoil of a 50AE DE is extremely bad?


YES. My nephew(AKA him) owns a 50ae (nickel plate of course). I have shot it several times. The recoil is EXTREME. The grips are very large. The trigger is terrible. Split times a long. Ammo is very expensive ($25.00 - $30.00 a box of 20). It is very bulky and hard to conceal. Over penetration (something new to your friend) is guarenteed. It is very heavy (read slow to draw). Other than that its a great gun.


----------



## stunt23 (Jun 2, 2007)

Thanks guy, You gave me some new things to tell him.


----------



## CHICAGO TYPEWRITER (May 1, 2007)

Let him do it. It’s his money and do you really want him representing shooters at the range? Sounds like the guy I always have to stand by. That thankfully has to leave after 15-20 minutes cause he just wasted $60 dollars worth of ammo pulling the trigger fast as he can shaving bullets off the rafters and floor and everything else but the targetSo let him get it and get it out of his system and buy a .50 DE for cheap when he is done!


----------



## Revolver (Aug 26, 2006)

Inaccurate? They're very accurate.

The Desert Eagle is great for what it was designed for: a silhouette and hunting automatic pistol. It's a sporting auto not really intended for much else. It's still a terrible choice for someone in his situation.

Guide him toward a .357 Magnum DA revolver. He'll have a powerful sidearm that is available in a packable size that he can run light loads through. Remind him that it uses the same caliber as some Desert Eagles.


----------



## Dr.K (Feb 13, 2007)

I am the owner of a .50 de. My father wanted to get me something he knew I would never buy. I bought the reloading stuff for it and it shoots real good for a great big kick the shit out of you and make people look handgun. It is really sort of a novelty for me. Most of the time I shoot 9mm, .22, & .45acp. If I ever go camping in grizzly bear country, I will be sleeping with my .50AE. I agree with others though, don't get it for a first handgun if you are really serious about the sport. On the first page of the instruction manuel it says something like "this handgun is only to be fired by someone experienced with handguns"


----------



## milquetoast (Nov 25, 2006)

Revolver said:


> Inaccurate? They're very accurate.
> 
> The Desert Eagle is great for what it was designed for: a silhouette and hunting automatic pistol. It's a sporting auto not really intended for much else. It's still a terrible choice for someone in his situation.
> 
> Guide him toward a .357 Magnum DA revolver. He'll have a powerful sidearm that is available in a packable size that he can run light loads through. Remind him that it uses the same caliber as some Desert Eagles.


Bingo. Let him buy it, and shoot it a little while. Then buy it for half what he paid, and put it on the EE exchange for 3/4 what he paid, and pocket the profit.

There are some people born stupid. It is our moral duty to relieve them of their money and help them fulfill their destiny.


----------



## milquetoast (Nov 25, 2006)

Revolver said:


> Inaccurate? They're very accurate.
> 
> The Desert Eagle is great for what it was designed for: a silhouette and hunting automatic pistol. It's a sporting auto not really intended for much else. It's still a terrible choice for someone in his situation.
> 
> Guide him toward a .357 Magnum DA revolver. He'll have a powerful sidearm that is available in a packable size that he can run light loads through. Remind him that it uses the same caliber as some Desert Eagles.


Bingo. Let him buy it, and shoot it a little while. Then buy it for half what he paid, and put it on the EE exchange for 3/4 what he paid, and pocket the profit.

There are some people born stupid. It is our moral duty to relieve them of their money and help them fulfill their destiny.


----------

